# Blizzard Mount for Dodge 2500/3500 Trucks



## jimspac (Oct 4, 2015)

I am selling the mount package B32013 for 1997 - 2002 Dodge RAM 2500/3500 trucks.

It supports the following plows:
760HD
800HD
860HD
860 SW (Speed Wing)
810PP 8' & 10'
8611LP 8' 6'' & 11'

I purchased this in October and found it did not support my intended application so I would prefer to sell it rather than cut off and weld tabs to suit.

I am asking $275 plus shipping cost from CT.


----------



## jimspac (Oct 4, 2015)

Bump+1 Bump Bump


----------



## yetti038 (Oct 14, 2018)

I know this is old thread but do you still have the mount for sale?



jimspac said:


> I am selling the mount package B32013 for 1997 - 2002 Dodge RAM 2500/3500 trucks.
> 
> It supports the following plows:
> 760HD
> ...


----------

